# HELP! 8 week old Puppy with UTI- peeing everywhere!



## amwagner (Jun 25, 2017)

Hello.... I am exhausted so please forgive me if I sound desperate.  

I just picked up my puppy last night (female, Bon Bon Rose "Rosie")- and she just could not settle. We were basically up all night- I tried the crate, I even let her on the couch with me when the floor got too uncomfortable for my aching back. She was dripping urine all night - so as I suspected- she has a UTI and started antibiotics today. They also took a culture so we'll find out which meds will work best (hopefully the one that she is already on!)

I don't feel like I can leave Rosie in the crate as she will dribble urine and I know that will upset her- I feel like that will be setting her up for disaster. I am hoping the medicine will kick in and in a few days she will feel better. She is pooping just outside which is great!

Rosie dribbles urine about every 10 minutes-- on the floor, on me, on her bed. Thank God for Natural's Miracle!

So- with this-- how do I handle the sleeping situation for the next few nights until she's feeling better. Do you use baby gates and leave her in the kitchen with my older labrador? Or ? I could always sleep on the couch so that I am close if she needs me. 

I tried putting her in the crate just for a nap today and she was NOT happy to say the least. I know I will have to let her whine at some point, but I've personally had a UTI and I know how uncomfortable it is.

Any ideas, or advice would be great. Feeling very exhausted and alone in this!

Thank you!
Alicia


----------



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

Deep breath! Tink came down with a UTI almost as soon as we came home. I used my Kitchen and had her crate in there and had her gaited off from the house unless she was with me, if your crate is large enough that she can have a potty spot and a sleep area you can use that for now or if the crate is smaller you can maybe block off a small area around your crate. Love xpens for that. Usually symptoms start to go away fairly quickly so you can start regular potty training but for now just managing it while still encouraging her to go out. You may need to make lots of extra trips the less she goes in the house the better for later. But don't be afraid to keep her blocked off so you can sleep too. Its ok and she needs to learn.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

What great advice, I love that we have members who have been through just about every scenario you can up with here. Hope the right meds are already at work and she is better asap. BTW, we need photos.


----------



## Nate83 (Jul 13, 2017)

Ok, first continue vet and get some antibiotics. Another thing you can do, I got this from prism. You can cut the hair down around her vulva, if you are unsure of where it is you can ask your vet. If that hair is to long it can wick pee back into her when she goes. I trimmed Angels down by a inch or two, she is 3 months and only had to do it 2 times so far. After the antibiotics and doing that she hasn't had another UTI, knock on wood.


----------



## amwagner (Jun 25, 2017)

Thank you everyone for responding.... last night I set up an X pen in the kitchen and slept close by. I took her out twice but she used the wee wee pad for dribble in-between. My vet doesn't want me to take up the water so there's nothing I can do there.

She is on amoxicillin- I hope this is the right antibiotic but we won't know for sure until the culture comes back.

Any thoughts on cranberry extract added to Rosie's food?


----------

